# 10/25/21



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Haven’t written a report here in years and don’t see a whole lot here anymore so I figured I’d write one. 
Cold front was coming through Wednesday late morning and I had the day off Tuesday and Wednesday , so we planned on taking advantage of the sub 2ft forecast to release the tuna town itch for an overnighter. 
Wind looked to die down around 10a Tuesday so we pushed off dock shortly after 10 (N wind didn’t stop) . before we pushed off we bagged a handful of live black and silver mullet and threw them in the live well. Hell one was probably 5lbs! Lol. So we had a good start on bait and took off out to the bouys 5/6 . Had an assembly line going there … I think we put 120 hardtails in the well in about 20 min on 3 sabikis. Shoutout to our crew! Bumped over to the mass and grabbed a few more msc baits. About 150 baits in the wells ready to go! Turn the boat south and head toward Fad 3/4. I can see the waves rolling about 2/3 miles past us. But our goal was to be at Appomattox by sunset so we had to get going we ran 38 almost the whole time my 31 contender. I just installed shockwave suspensions seats and holy shit , these are the next best thing my back felt like we ran 20 miles not 300. Pull up to FAD 3 , pull some lures . NADA. We had the reliable glass minnow jigs tied on to a couple spinning rods , two popping rods and vertical jigs ready to go . So we threw all of that out . Caught 2 miniature blacks on vertical jigs , then 1 on a popper and a couple mahi showed up… they were hungry . They out ran all the damn bar jacks to the glass minnow jig and put on a great show. The cow was about 15 lbs and the other was probably 8-10. 
run over to the next fad , running outta time here so we started running little bit harder to make the sunset. Picked up another dolphin , rainbow runner and couple black fin. 
rods up here we go another 65 + miles and sun sets in less than 2 hrs… well we made it to the drill ship couple miles south of Appomattox. Sunset was epic.
Wind finally quit , we marked a couple decent tuna but nothing really to get excited about. Made a drift around all the corners . Picked up some nice black fin on jigs . Biggest was probably 20lbs. We fished hard. Finally marked a good mess of fish on the NE corner and made some drifts live baiting and chunking. Picked up a small yellow and more chunk baits. We only saw 2 other boats the whole trip and only 1 boat was near the drill ship, I guess everyone is trying to kill some deer! 
we made the decision to run over to Appomattox reset and take a 15 min snooze cause by this time it was about 10p and we been fishing prepping since 6a. I tell you a 15 min nap in a bean bag on a center console is worth a ton! I popped up and was ready to go . Everyone was fishing so I cut some chunks up and started the grill. We had coneca , tenderloin , hot dogs and steak ! We don’t play on our overnights ! We started our drift up close to the rig messed with small sharks and barracuda then drifted off alittle bit. The current had died from 1knot to 0.4 knots. So we were drifting slower. Water temp was about 82 and the seas are down to about 1ft. We started marking a lot of great fish. Chunks , live baits going out. Started picking up a lot of blackfin on any jig we sent down and some more yellowfin on chunks. They were pretty leader shy we went all the way down to 40lb. We fished all night and about 4am made the call to fish for another hr then head in before the cold front. About 415a we got our best bite of the day, right up by the rig. Fought the yellow for about 15 min on a custom Winthrop Avet 30. Nice little yellow about 60-70lbs. Biggest one of the trip. Definitely wanted one over 100 but hey we had plenty of tuna meat and were happy just to finnaly get out. It was incredible weather alittle bumpy on the way in but we made it happen. We actually invited a guy off the “need a ride forum” here and Ed was a cool dude and a good fisherman. Thanks Ed for tagging along!!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

NOsaints said:


> Haven’t written a report here in years and don’t see a whole lot here anymore so I figured I’d write one.
> Cold front was coming through Wednesday late morning and I had the day off Tuesday and Wednesday , so we planned on taking advantage of the sub 2ft forecast to release the tuna town itch for an overnighter.
> Wind looked to die down around 10a Tuesday so we pushed off dock shortly after 10 (N wind didn’t stop) . before we pushed off we bagged a handful of live black and silver mullet and threw them in the live well. Hell one was probably 5lbs! Lol. So we had a good start on bait and took off out to the bouys 5/6 . Had an assembly line going there … I think we put 120 hardtails in the well in about 20 min on 3 sabikis. Shoutout to our crew! Bumped over to the mass and grabbed a few more msc baits. About 150 baits in the wells ready to go! Turn the boat south and head toward Fad 3/4. I can see the waves rolling about 2/3 miles past us. But our goal was to be at Appomattox by sunset so we had to get going we ran 38 almost the whole time my 31 contender. I just installed shockwave suspensions seats and holy shit , these are the next best thing my back felt like we ran 20 miles not 300. Pull up to FAD 3 , pull some lures . NADA. We had the reliable glass minnow jigs tied on to a couple spinning rods , two popping rods and vertical jigs ready to go . So we threw all of that out . Caught 2 miniature blacks on vertical jigs , then 1 on a popper and a couple mahi showed up… they were hungry . They out ran all the damn bar jacks to the glass minnow jig and put on a great show. The cow was about 15 lbs and the other was probably 8-10.
> run over to the next fad , running outta time here so we started running little bit harder to make the sunset. Picked up another dolphin , rainbow runner and couple black fin.
> ...


cool report Love those seats!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

gosh, that was fun. i was with y'all all the way. exciting reading.
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome report!
Thank You!!!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report, good to see you posting it, I miss the good ol days of daily reports


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to post a great report


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey... A report! And a good one at that! Never been out to the Appomatox, but making a pit stop at the FADs is a good idea if you have that heading.

Can confirm that I was in the woods trying to kill deer, but next time you need a crew member, I am willing and able to cover my share of gas, tackle and fishing effort. Give me 15 minutes on the bean bag, but other than that, I will be up fishing all night!


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Great report,Thank for posting! Love those seats!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Great report write up! Had an absolute blast out there.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

my wife's gonna be mad when I order two of those seats for my Seahunt!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

photofishin said:


> my wife's gonna be mad when I order two of those seats for my Seahunt!


Order 2 and tell her you did it for her so she would enjoy the boat more. Then post up that black eye! lol


----------



## will46r (Apr 15, 2020)

Thanks for the great report!!! Almost as good as being there


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome report. Sounds like a great time out there. Glad you beat the front on the way back.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

You are not helping my itch for a rig run…


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the good vibes guys. Definitely look for guys that like to fish hard shoot me a message if you would like to hop on. If you want some info on those seats too I can get you the right person !


----------



## crackerjac (Jan 11, 2011)

Great report. Seats lol awesome. Wish I could put a set on my Makaira but the seats bolt directly to the fiberglass leaning post.


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Great trip.I miss seeing detailed reports like this one.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Sounds like a blast, good report, awesome pics!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE, How did I miss this?? Thanks


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you for the report!! Solid trip


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

NIce


----------



## crackerjac (Jan 11, 2011)

Wish I could put seats like that in my boat but there’s no room under for a bracket.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

crackerjac said:


> Wish I could put seats like that in my boat but there’s no room under for a bracket.


yeah we had to re build the whole lean post. Well worth it though


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks like spine saver seats for sure.


----------

